
Find love overseas: simple ways to make people outside the US love your product - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/product-development-for-non-us-markets
======
nailer
Author here: just wanted to reiterate the final point from the article: being
aware of country-specific stuff doesn't mean you have to spend massive amounts
of time in IFDEF hell.

> Know what your largest non-US markets are, and put a little effort into the
> things that will make a big difference for them.

The reverse is also true: if you know you can't properly cater to a market -
in our case some governments are particularly difficult to work with when
validating customers for EVs - then save your support staff time by filtering
those countries out in your sign up process.

